# The sad cat



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, naughty Galen. Hopefully you have another delivery soon in a new box. 

Has your cat been introduced to paper grocery bags? They are fun too laid sideways.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Skylar said:


> Oh no, naughty Galen. Hopefully you have another delivery soon in a new box.
> 
> Has your cat been introduced to paper grocery bags? They are fun too laid sideways.


He doesn't get into grocery bags either metaphorically or physically. I think part of the appeal of this box is that both ends were open.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

If asked nicely, Bean will send another box. Along with a bill for the contents.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

poor kitty! Our cats are always in amazon boxes, as soon as they are opened.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

I know a cat that is obsessed with tunnels and boxes. Cats are so cute but I cant have one because I have cat allergies. But, Olive acts like a cat.


----------

